# body scrub



## choseck (Nov 16, 2006)

Whats a good body scrub?  Mainly to be used pre-shaving of the legs.  And I'd prefer it to NOT be a salt scrub, my hands are terribly dry and have all these little cuts on them - so salt scrubs don't feel so hot (basically they sting like.. heck) when I use them!


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend using any scrub prior to shaving, salt scrub or otherwise! I like Sparkle Skin by Clinique; it comes in a tube which is good for the shower.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 17, 2006)

The Body Shop makes a wonderful Coconut Body Scrub ($16.50 for 6.5 oz).  The exfoliants in this scrub are coconut husks and shells ground up, and coconut oil to moisturize.  I have actually used this before shaving since it is so mild, without stinging or irritation.  What's even better is that nothing they make is tested on animals!!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2006)

i love sparkle skin too by clinique!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 18, 2007)

i love the almond body scrub by bath and body works.


----------



## msmack (Mar 18, 2007)

I make a scrub out of ground oatmeal, brown sugar, and oil of my choice (fav's being jojoba oil, apricot kernal oil and olive oil). Just mix into a paste and scrub down after shaving or showering. The best thing, IMHO, to do before shaving is scrub down with a loofah, makes the hair stick up a bit more so you get a closer shave. This is my tried and true shaving/scrubbin' down system and it costs me next to nothin'!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I was once an avid body scrub user but now I have a new tool I use to exfoliate my body. I use a pumice stone. My skin has never been softer. When I'm in the shower, I lather up, then in short,circles I am removing the dead skin. My skin has never looked better!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

I´m using the "Kissmee". Its a peelingglove, which you can ordner on this site www.kissmee.de 

He ist really good, but if you are searching for a normally peeling, you can use L´oreal. The prices are O.K. and the products works.


----------



## Korms (Apr 1, 2007)

I have sensitive skin so I tend to use scrubs made for the face as body scrubs because they are milder and less abrasive.  I get a huge tub of apricot facial scrub from my local discount shop, it lasts for ages.  Have a shop about and see what's available where you live.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

I second Almond Body Scrub by Bath & Body Works


----------



## alaylam (Apr 8, 2007)

I used to use the most delicious brown sugar body scrub from Avon for a bit. Then my stupid roommate threw it in the garbage. Oh I was pissed - they don't sell it anymore! But since then I've been using a cheap pineapple scented one from Walmart... blegh... I need something a little more luxurious!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

Isle of Eden! Go to www.isleofeden.com.
They have sugar scrubs, turbinado sugar scrubs,salt scrubs 
in the most fun scents imaginable. They are awesome scubs!
They last a long time before they dissolve on the skin too.
They take forever to ship though but its worth the wait.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 9, 2007)

i third the almond body scrub from b&bw


----------



## angelwings (Apr 9, 2007)

I prefer to use the exfoliating gloves from the Body Shop or to dry body brush than use body exfoliators.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I use plain brown sugar mixed with my regular soap. Works wonders. Also, Mary Kay has four scented sugar scrubs that are amazing.


----------



## Taj (Apr 9, 2007)

Believe it or not ? Chinese secret therapy : Mix olive oil/camilla seed oil/glycerin with granulated sugar (yes those we drink with tea ! ! !) to form a paste.  Its perfect and cheap Body Scrub !


----------



## Lady_V (Apr 13, 2007)

My favorite body scrub is olive oil mixed with sugar. Its the cheapest remedy I have ever tried. My hands and feet are so smooth thanks to it.


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 13, 2007)

I love SkinMilk body scrub. I get it al walmart for only $6.00. Smells delicious and works really well.


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 26, 2007)

The Body Shop's Cocoa Butter scrub, it's fabulous.  Leaves my skin super soft & never too dry or irritated.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 26, 2007)

I like vs scub that comes in the garden scents. they are heavy duty and since I have dry skin I scrub before I shower to get as much dry skin gone as possible.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 26, 2007)

Apricot scrub!  I use it all over my body


----------

